# flaxseed oil



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

My mom is in the nutrition business and I just revently learned about the "5 functional foods" that are all supposed to be very good for you -specifically for women, but obviosuly for both men and women...
papaya
flax seed oil
whole grains
fish (omega 3s)
ahh shoot im forgetting the last one but anyways 
flax seed oil is supposed to be really good for regulating hormones which I feel may be a component in anxiety issues.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been taking flax seed oil for some time. I take two spoonfulls in the morning and at night. It's a a great and tasty way to supplement the Omega 3's and it's so good for you. I recommended for everyone.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

Lufega24 said:


> It's a a great and tasty way to supplement the Omega 3's


TASTY!? Are you serious? It tastes like crap. What do you mix it in?

I usually grind up flax seeds and put them in my orange juice in the morning. It's pretty disgusting, but I'm getting used to it...


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*?*

do you guys find it helps at all? With anxiety?


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I eat already ground flax seed with my breakfast cereal. I love the taste. :b I dunno about the anxiety reducing effects, I never toke it for anxiety and only learned about it supposedly helping with anxiety recently. I can't compare the before and after because I've been having flax seed everday for a very long time now.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I think flax seed oily is delicious. Sometimes it tastes bad because the oils have gone rancid  It'll keep longer in the freezer, though.


----------

